# Chukar Challenge - December 2021 Fairfield County Bird Dog Club



## ShawnN (Apr 13, 2008)

This will be a fun event to run your dogs in.

Chukar Challenge December 11, 2021 
Fairfield County Bird Dog Club 6621 Miller Siding Road Rushville, Ohio 43150 

This is a FUN, friendly event intended to bring together fellow bird dog lovers in a friendly competition. Cash prizes will be awarded for 1st , 2nd and 3rd place in each division. 15 mins, 3 birds, 6 shells. This event is open to all breeds with a separate pointer and flusher division. Cost: $50 per run. Payment due the day of the event (cash only please) A light breakfast and lunch will be provided (Donations gladly accepted) Please provide the following information when registering:
 Handlers name
 Dogs name
 Address
 Email
 Phone number
 How many runs you intend to do and whether you prefer mornings or afternoons ( every effort will be made to accommodate your request) 
 Whether you have a pointer or flusher. 

Register for this fun event by contacting Amy Alspach at [email protected] (preferred method) or by phone at 614-570-1064. Come join the fun and enjoy our beautiful clubhouse and grounds! (This is not a sanctioned event and is intended for fun) Please visit Fairfield County Bird Dog Clubs website for official rules and scoring at Home - Fairfield County Bird Dog Club


----------

